
Uber accuses Ola of making false bookings on its platform - krisgenre
http://articles.economictimes.indiatimes.com/2016-03-23/news/71758823_1_uber-officials-indian-taxi-market-ola
======
DiabloD3
So in other words, what Uber did to Lyft?

~~~
krisgenre
Yup. Ola might have even got the idea from Uber.

